# 2 pieces by me



## hlolli (Dec 31, 2006)

I fell like I must send in my own music to criticize other works here. I have composed alot, but I have too little live recordings. This night poem is played in Sibelius. The flute duet is live, but it was composed in 2006 and I had too little musical knowledge back then.


__
https://soundcloud.com/hlolli%2Fnight-poem
This was composed in last september. Short piece in Chopin style.


__
https://soundcloud.com/hlolli%2Fflute-duett
Just a fantasy.


----------



## are fiefs (Apr 1, 2010)

The flute duet is very impressionistic to my ears, and I do happen to enjoy quite a lot of music that is deliberately quite sparse in its instrumental presentation.

It would probably be quite useful within an incidental context, although I’m not too sure whether or not you’d want it to be employed as such. Either way, I really do like it, and that, with all things considered, is surely quite a good thing (to my mind at least).


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

The piano piece is worthless. Left hand is so ear-hurting, brutally loutish, that after couple of measures I could hardly stand it. Faster part is so random and pointless. And then this terrible... theme? Strikes again.

Flute piece is more listenable and actually makes sense.


----------



## TresPicos (Mar 21, 2009)

I really liked the flute thingy.


----------



## hlolli (Dec 31, 2006)

You're right, the right hand is too loud, the lines are not enough legato. I am terrible sibelius user, best I can do for any non live work. Some of my piano works will be performed live soon, hope I'll be able to record it just as well as the flute duet. I'm surprised the flute duet gets better feedback for the only reason it's less tonal. That's why it's good to hear these feedbacks, and show me no mercy


----------



## Jaime77 (Jun 29, 2009)

Aramis you are totally out of order in your comments, in my opinion. To be so damning to a young composer is really terrible. How can anyone improve without encouragement and informed guidance? These comments could stop somone one writing anymore... us composers are sensitive types  naturally. Some kind of personal anger or something is spilling out of you and getting in the way of what could have been a helpful and polite critique. I am stunned and disappointed by this post


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Jaime77 said:


> Aramis you are totally out of order in your comments, in my opinion. To be so damning to a young composer is really terrible. How can anyone improve without encouragement and informed guidance? These comments could stop somone one writing anymore... us composers are sensitive types  naturally. Some kind of personal anger or something is spilling out of you and getting in the way of what could have been a helpful and polite critique. I am stunned and disappointed by this post





Author of this thread said:


> and show me no mercy


Don't blame me for knowing one's expectations before he will reveal them!


----------

